

Don’t Just Build An App. Build A Mobile Business. - Sparklin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/01/don’t-just-build-an-app-build-a-mobile-business/

======
dirtyaura
A quick note about business models. As he is an Admob guy, he is categorizing
app business models to two main category

"Decide whether you’re providing a one time, high value experience that favors
the pay-to-download model or if you plan to reach a large audience and
continue to engage them over time, in which case an ad-supported model often
makes more sense."

However, with easy mini-payment options (in-app purchases, cross-promotion
between apps) mobile is currently strong a business model that is potentially
much stronger than either of these: get a (large) audience and sell more stuff
to them. It's working for games (half of the top grossing apps in App Store
are freemium), it's working for navigation apps, I'm pretty sure that it will
work for many other categories too.

